# Escape Charakter für EL



## KS (18. Apr 2008)

Hallo

Ich möchte ein Hochkomma innerhalb eines Strings verwenden, ohne das die EL dieses Hochkomma als Ende des Strings ansieht. Hier mein Code:


```
oncomplete="#{bean.map['TEST_1].check ? 'window.document.getElementById('wopi:personen_subview:vt2_nameinput').focus();' : 'window.document.getElementById('wopi:personen_subview:vn_aktiv').focus();' }"
```

Es wird immer abgebrochen nach "window.document.getElementById(" weil dort ein weiteres Hochkomma kommt.

Habe ne ganze Stunde mit suchen verbracht, aber nichts gefunden.

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## KS (21. Apr 2008)

Ist das gar nicht möglich? kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Aber ich finde keine Lösung für das Problem??


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2008)

bean.map['TEST_1].check

Fehlt da nicht etwas?


----------



## KS (7. Mai 2008)

nö, was soll da fehlen? ist ne funktion welche true oder false zurück gibt..

aber ich hab das problem anderst gelöst..


----------



## Gast (7. Mai 2008)

Das müsste doch bean.map['TEST_1'].check heißen oder?


----------

